# best gopro mount



## imsorrywhat (Oct 30, 2010)

nothing new or original here, just super excited about the new gopro and had to share my first edit..




what have you guys found to be the best mount/ angle for sweet mtb action with the gopro?
im definately not diggin the straight on top of helmet with no point of refrence.
so far im thinking the best is the chest mount.


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

I haven't tried the gopro on my helmet. Had the Vholdr and it made the helmet lopsided. I've been using the gopro chest mount and it's awesome! I did put the Vholdr on the side of the frame near the headset once and it was a good perspective.


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

I love the Chesty. It needs modification to be shake resistant but gives a nice field of view.


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fullsailbiker said:


> I love the Chesty. It needs modification to be shake resistant but gives a nice field of view.


Thats the problem i have with the chesty - just shakes and makes it unwatchable


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=137585276307724&comments

I ride with it loose then tighten it up right before I start shooting. So far it does great.


----------



## imsorrywhat (Oct 30, 2010)

So I thought the chest mount would be best and wore it for a majority of my ride yesterday.
90% of my footage was of my toptube and knees :madman: 
I was riding my XC bike, so I was hunched over most of the time. The camera was angled as far up as it would go. Any suggestions on how to fix this? 
Heres the footage I did end up getting: some sweet muddy San Diego singletrack :thumbsup:


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

Mount it camera up side down. Use the Usd setting on the camera. Some people like to use extension arms and it seems to work. My footage was more shaky with the extensions. I also position the camera as high as I can without it showing my chin from below, that way you get more trail, less arms and less bar.


----------



## imsorrywhat (Oct 30, 2010)

what an easy solution, thanks!


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

imsorrywhat said:


> So I thought the chest mount would be best and wore it for a majority of my ride yesterday.
> 90% of my footage was of my toptube and knees :madman:
> I was riding my XC bike, so I was hunched over most of the time. The camera was angled as far up as it would go. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
> Heres the footage I did end up getting: some sweet muddy San Diego singletrack :thumbsup:


Was the go pro mounted on a full face helmet?

looks really good on the lid may have to try that with mine.


----------



## imsorrywhat (Oct 30, 2010)

Not a full face, that's a fox flux helmet. I ziptied a multi tool to the other side of the helmet to balance the weight. It worked great!


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

Do you have any pics of the setup?


----------



## imsorrywhat (Oct 30, 2010)

Sure, I'll post one after I get off work.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I like mixed views the most. Vids that show the same view the whole time get boring after awhile.

I haven't fully decided whether I prefer helmet or chesty most yet. I do definitely like how stable the helmet is, but the lack of reference is a bit of a drag. The chesty doesn't shake TOO badly on my local trails, but they're not all that rough, either.

I just added a tripod mount to my arsenal so I can get some fixed views - there are a few spots on my local trails that would be really cool for this.

tscheezy's mounts are awesome, though. the propeller and the cable cam really add some cool views.


----------



## imsorrywhat (Oct 30, 2010)

I also see a tripod mount in my future.


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes, I mount mine upside down as well. I also take a flip camera sometimes too. It's good for off bike vids.


----------



## imsorrywhat (Oct 30, 2010)

Pictures as requested of the Fox mount.


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> I like mixed views the most. Vids that show the same view the whole time get boring after awhile.
> 
> I haven't fully decided whether I prefer helmet or chesty most yet. I do definitely like how stable the helmet is, but the lack of reference is a bit of a drag. The chesty doesn't shake TOO badly on my local trails, but they're not all that rough, either.
> 
> ...


I think the helmet mount looks great if you are closely following another rider. I also just got the tripod mount recently and tried it out for the first time on this video. I was really stoked at how good it looked despite low light .

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=689302


----------



## imsorrywhat (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks sweet, great work!


----------



## poontank (Apr 5, 2004)

Since the best shots are not mounted shots, I found the tripod mount and a gorillapod to be a great combination for use on the trail with the GoPro. Very portable and lots of mounting options.


----------



## imsorrywhat (Oct 30, 2010)

im super new to editing, here is my first slomo practice.
let me know if im doing anything wrong..
im using windows live movie maker; its all i have.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

So here is what I have found...as far as POV footy I like the footage best from the chesty and the new under visor mount (if you can do it) Here is a link to my website that shows my version of the under visor mount that I did before GoPro came out with their own - GoPro 960HD REVIEW

With the under visor mount or one of your own, it depends on if you can fit it under...on my 661 helmet the visor tilted up enough and didn't look stupid...but with my new THE T2 with a fixed visor I can not mount it there without it being in my face. So this option will depend on your helmet.
HERE IS THE UNDER VISOR FOOTY





With the Chesty I found both mounting it higher on the chest and fairly tight I don't have much shake. Also with the angle it depends, in my 4X and all mtn riding I can get away with the mount in the upright position and tilted as far back as it will go. In DH riding I either mount it upside-down and tilt it upward some or use a small straight arm (available from GoPro) to tilt it up. IN the upside-down option you can either flip the video using your editing software or update your firmware to include the upside-down mode on the camera.
HERE IS THE CHESTY FOOTY





OH AND HERE IS SOME FOOTY THAT SHOWS THE UNDER VISOR FACING AT YA AS WELL AS THE CHESY AND UNDER VISOR FORWARD


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Did a test video with the different mounts*

1. Mounted on the seat post.
2. Chesty
3. Vented Helmet Top Mount - Low
4. Vented Helmet Top Mount - Correct
5. FF Side Mount - Correct
6. FF Side Mount - Low
7. Handlebar Mount (same as seat post) - I forgot to turn the setting back to right side up after I had it on the seat post. You gotta turn your laptop upside down...sorry.






Untitled from Dominator 13 on Vimeo.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

imsorrywhat said:


> nothing new or original here, just super excited about the new gopro and had to share my first edit..
> what have you guys found to be the best mount/ angle for sweet mtb action with the gopro?
> im definately not diggin the straight on top of helmet with no point of refrence.
> so far im thinking the best is the chest mount.


No-one has mentioned the stem mount (I use a Go-pro bar mount but it only just fits). I've done a fair bit with this - on my old SD wide Go Pro though (only just got the HD for Christmas and the weather's been rubbish):


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*chin guard*

Another interesting mount is using the bar mount on the chin guard of a Meta Parachute lid (with the Go Pro attached upside down) - it fits nice and solid. The footage is from a good elevation and reasonably smooth:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Repost - articles distilled what has been discussed ad nauseum in MTBR in this forum

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/gopro-mounts-part-2-2010.html

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/gopro-mounts-part-1-2010.html


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Dominator13 said:


> 1. Mounted on the seat post.
> 2. Chesty
> 3. Vented Helmet Top Mount - Low
> 4. Vented Helmet Top Mount - Correct
> ...


Good work on the testing. I think I like the side helmet mount better (in comparison to the top mounted) for the fact that it does not make me feel like I am floating in space somewhere. It gives me the helmet to reference exactly where I am at.

Has anyone figured out a way to make the chesty not shake so much on rougher terrain yet? I made my own, but still have some problems with it. hmmm

-Brett


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

spencerfrater1 said:


> No-one has mentioned the stem mount (I use a Go-pro bar mount but it only just fits). I've done a fair bit with this - on my old SD wide Go Pro though (only just got the HD for Christmas and the weather's been rubbish):


Wow, that is pretty cool! I have been thinking about trying that position but I don't have the right mount yet.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Carraig042 said:


> t.
> 
> Has anyone figured out a way to make the chesty not shake so much on rougher terrain yet? I made my own, but still have some problems with it. hmmm
> 
> -Brett


Yes


----------



## dkestar (May 20, 2010)

Anyone care to comment on the gorillapod? (http://joby.com/gorillapod/original/) Thinking about getting one for off the bike shots but wondering if the little arms can be used to wrap around seat/chainstays etc to allow for on the bike shots.


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

dkestar said:


> Anyone care to comment on the gorillapod? (http://joby.com/gorillapod/original/) Thinking about getting one for off the bike shots but wondering if the little arms can be used to wrap around seat/chainstays etc to allow for on the bike shots.


I have one and they are great for stationary shots. I don't think it would work very well attached to your bike. I could be wrong, but I can't imagine it would stay planted and even if it stayed on the bike I would guess it would bounce on every bump.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I have the little gorrilapod and love it for stationary shots...wrap it around tree branches, or set them up on a very uneven surface...works great. 

I think the next purchases are the mounts that LL posted...as well going to transform the useless head mount into a chesty...thanks for the tips Lee.


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

*HD GoPro Problem*

Hi

I Bought a HD gopro today i plugged it into the TV and unplugged it and now it's stuck on Tel mode.

I was wodering is it the software or the camera itself could there be a slight chance i did something wrong.

If i put the cable in the wrong slot (HDTV or TV) maybe would that cause that problem or does that not matter?

I'm going to get a refund later today. Can't wait to get on the trails with it though.

Yours sincirely!
Wayne


----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

imsorrywhat said:


> So I thought the chest mount would be best and wore it for a majority of my ride yesterday.
> 90% of my footage was of my toptube and knees :madman:
> I was riding my XC bike, so I was hunched over most of the time. The camera was angled as far up as it would go. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
> Heres the footage I did end up getting: some sweet muddy San Diego singletrack :thumbsup:


i know this thread is old but...anyone know what trails these are and where in SD??


----------



## poontank (Apr 5, 2004)

Mount the camera upside down on the chest mount. This will allow you to get the appropriate angle. Then you can either have the GoPro record in upside down mode (check instructions) or flip the video in post. Happy filming.


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

*The Handlebar Mount*

Trying out a new perspective.


----------

